# Will receiver DRD430RG still work?



## TTran (Dec 17, 2008)

My in laws moved here to sunny FL and has 2 old receivers-DRD430RG. 

Both has the cards still in them, would they still work?

Thank you for any feedback.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Those sound like early RCA models - My first impression would be that they probably can't be activated any longer due to the old/outdated access cards in them. Call Directv and see.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

If they will still let you activate them, you will most likely need to get new access cards.

- Merg


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

Assuming they will activate it you will have some issues (I speak from experience) It cannot receive any of the 4 digit channels and I have heard that a few of the specialty 3 digit channels are also excluded due to memory limitations. With a later model DRD480 I found that I would only have maybe 48 hours of guide data due to limited memory.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

These very old Receivers lack sufficient memory to handle all of the DirecTV channels, so you'll be stuck with incomplete Guide information with missing channels. Best to get a newer Receiver.


----------



## my1423 (May 16, 2009)

That is a last non rid generation. Fastest unit before going to DTV brand units. 6th gen. They are actually faster then current d10 d11 d12 units. No bells and whistles and yes 48 hr guide. 
The channels they are talking about are remote based games and interactive channels. They get tv just fine. Just not sunday ticket. Dtv made that if you want sunday ticket you need a newer unit. They may or may not get local channels. Do not get hd or mpeg4 so if your locals are either no locals. 

You can add those to your account. You will need to buy an access card for 20$ if they have not been on your account. If the in laws are wanting to turn them on its the same. If they were former customers and these were their boxes on their account then no new card will be needed to be purchased for them. If the card is too old DTV will send them ones for free. This way you/ they would have owned units and no contract. Great for only occasional use in guest rooms. 
Owned units can be turned on and off whenever you want. People visit turn them on. Empty room turn them off and Save the 5$ a month. 
They are covered by the protection plan. If they die DTV will send you a newer owned unit to replace them.


----------



## TTran (Dec 17, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your responses. 

I am thinking about taking the receivers. Doesn't need to get anything special, its mainly for a guest room and my kids play room for toons.

I am sure I need new cards, once I do get them, all I have to do it call up DTV and have them activated? Since the in laws own them, there is no monthly fee for the 2 receivers?

FYI
I am currently a DTV customer.


----------



## raoul5788 (May 14, 2006)

TTran said:


> Thank you everyone for your responses.
> 
> I am thinking about taking the receivers. Doesn't need to get anything special, its mainly for a guest room and my kids play room for toons.
> 
> ...


There would be a monthly charge of $4.99 for each of them. Why not ask Directv if they will give you new ones for free?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Since you'd be switching them from your in-laws account to your account, you'll probably need to pay $20 for each receiver for a new access card.

It is very unlikely that you will be able to get them upgraded for free if you activate them under your account. If your in-laws activated them, DirecTV might upgrade them for free since they had originally been on that account. This is to prevent people from buy old cheap receivers and then getting free upgrades.

- Merg


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Even the new SD receivers only hold 3 1/2 days worth of programing guide.


----------



## bubbagscotch (Nov 1, 2009)

I still have one of those rca drd430rg up and running. They will still activate those, just when you call, say you want to be transferred to the access card department. Then tell them you want to activate them, and they will ask you a few questions and it will be up and running. Not true that these receivers don't have enough memory. Mine still can show the sunday ticket and nba stuff. So yes this one is still good to use with no problems in the guide. I have a drd420 and that one does have an issue with the sunday ticket. Either way if you're not planning on getting sunday ticket or the nba channels it will be good to go using the drd430rg.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm moving this to the SD receiver forum.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

I still have two old DRD420's live and in use. The only deficiency I see in the guide is in the info for Adult Swim. They have a lot of 15 minute shows and in any half hour of guide info, only one of those 15 minute shows has program info in the guide.

Apart from that, no problems or issues. I even had them re-send autorization to one of them a few months back because some locals were missing.

I was sent new access cards for all of my receivers several years back, including the old RCAs.

I don't see any reason you couldn't get them activated. You may need to purchase new access cards if for no other reason than the change of ownership. Big deal. Youll spend more than that on monthly mirroring fees on each unit by Easter.


----------

